
Show HN: FWBer, open source AdultFriendFinder clone (NSFW) - fwber
https://fwber.com
======
rocketpastsix
holy shit that is some old school php.

~~~
fwber
Yeah what do people use now?

------
samirsd
love the retro styling

~~~
fwber
Thanks!

